# Climbing stairs to help cycling power and endurance?



## cobra6696 (Aug 22, 2012)

hi.. i wanna join my friend clim this mountain
http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanspic/4535662669/

once a week,, she is not a cyclist.. but i am so i wonder if i join her are there any benefits to help my cycling ??

thanks! its a good climb at 168m A concrete staircase with 562 steps leads to the top of the mountain.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

It won't _hurt_ your cycling to climb stairs, but I don't think it will help any, either.

If you have a specific cycling weakness you want to improve, just train more for that weakness. Eg, if you want to be better on hill climbs, do more hill climbs or repeats.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

if you are below about cat 3 level then anything like this will help your general fitness dramatically and you will see improvements on the bike without a doubt


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

GF got me a Precor stairclimber, it is an excellent complement to cycling.
Very hard workout, no impact, and adjustable in resistance and slope.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Stairs and Stairsteppers are a complementary movement to cycling, much more so than regular running/jogging. It's a great alternative, particularly for winter or whenever you can't ride.


----------



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

it woll probably help but it probably isn't as fun as riding a bike -.-


----------



## The Angry Roadie (Jan 31, 2012)

i ran up Mt tammany over at the delaware water gap...i didn't set any records but my heart was redline the entire time. Find the steepest hike around and run it.


----------

